# Done Before Dawn



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Good jobs guys i wish i would have got one of those today for the tournament.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Good jobs guys i wish i would have got one of those today for the tournament.


Where you end up fishing? I saw a couple of tournament guys launch when I was leaving..


----------



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Sam, thanks for helping make my 1st showing on this forum an impessive one


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

migel bay in the canals


> > Good jobs guys i wish i would have got one of those today for the tournament.
> 
> 
> Where you end up fishing? I saw a couple of tournament guys launch when I was leaving..


----------

